# Yes or No on these Snow Boots



## garacco (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's the link

Bare Traps Dark Brown Women's Catchy Shoe

or are these better...

Brown

http://www.polyvore.com/womens_shoes...ing?id=9871955

Black

http://content.backcountry.com/image...4686/BLAPK.jpg

Or these?

MIA Women's 'Snowflake' Suede Wedge Boots | Overstock.com

I'm trying to find ones that can be fine in the snow.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 12, 2009)

Out of all of them I love the second ones,

I'm partial to North Face generally speaking so

that made my decision...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 12, 2009)

none of them, suede will get ruined in about two seconds in wet snowy conditions


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

i would love to have the MIA Women's 'Snowflake' Suede Wedge Boots

very simple ^^


----------



## bntiff2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Also like the Snowflake suede. There is a spray you can use to help treat the suede makes it alittle bit water resistant.


----------



## Tisha77 (Dec 23, 2009)

none of them, sorry


----------

